# Terminal



## biru (23 Août 2005)

Bonjour,

J'utilise mon Terminal pouir installer FINK.

je passe cette commande

[park:~] biru% ~> sudo  /sw/bin/fink install readline

et j'ai ce soucis 

/Users/biru: Permission denied.

j'utilise le terminal depuis peu, et j'aimerai installe postgreSQL sur ma machine.

Quelqu'un a une sugestion?


Merci d'avance pour votre temps


----------



## geoffrey (23 Août 2005)

Tu n'as pas besoin du terminal pour installer PostGre, il existe maintenant des installers qui s'occupent de tout.

Sinon pour ton probleme, c'est un probleme de droit, mais c'est bizarre que l'utilisateur "biru" n'ai pas les droits sur son home. Essaye de reparer les autorisations (via utilitaire de disque)


----------



## daffyb (23 Août 2005)

biru est-il administrateur ? car seul les administrateurs ont le droit de lancer la commande sudo


----------



## biru (24 Août 2005)

Merci messieurs pour vos suggestions, en effet biru a un statut administrateur, je suis sur le point de verifier pourquoi j'ai une "Permission denied"


Merci encore pour vos informations.


----------



## ntx (24 Août 2005)

Bonsoir,
chez moi, c'est pareil : mon compte administrateur ne peut pas faire de sudo. Je me logue en root avec su.


----------



## geoffrey (25 Août 2005)

C'est normal que l'user root ne puisse pas faire de sudo, il n'a pas besoin (sudo permet de simuler une connection en tant que root).

Par contre pour biru, une petite reparation des autorisation pourrait aider...


----------



## ntx (25 Août 2005)

Je suis bien dans le meme cas que biru : mon compte admin ne peut pas faire de sudo, et donc je me logue sous mon compte "root" de mon compte admin avec la commande "su" pour les operations sur les fichiers systemes.


----------



## geoffrey (25 Août 2005)

Et tu as le meme message d'erreur que biru ? (probleme de droits)


----------



## ntx (25 Août 2005)

Je ne suis pas chez moi, mais il me semble que c'est le meme message. J'ai deja repare les autorisation, il y a longtemps, et cela n'a rien change. Je ne m'inquiete pas trop, je ne fais pas souvent la manip.


----------



## geoffrey (25 Août 2005)

Et ca le fait avec n'importe quelle commande apres le sudo ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

Si tu es sûr que tu fais partie du groupe 'admin', alors édite le fichier /etc/sudoers et vérifie que l'entrée existe :

%admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL

Voire la manpage de sudoers pour en savoir plus.


----------



## Bilbo (25 Août 2005)

Et de surcroît prenez l'habitude de taper :
sudo bash

Il ne vous reste plus ensuite qu'à taper vos commandes avec les droits de root. Ça évite d'avoir les message d'erreurs à cause des commandes mal encadrées et accessoirement ça évite d'activer l'utilisateur root.

À+


----------

